# Help identifying the colors/names of these mice.



## tinat (Oct 3, 2009)

First is spot mouse, when I first got him and the next 2 after about a month. He grew nicely.





















Very friendly goes to the top of his Cage to what I call the bedroom when he wants held. I think hes a pied?? Any suggestions or comments on what you would call his coloring/his genetics. He is father to the babies I am going to attach, Mamma is an albino or PEW? Babies are 13 pew and 1 black 2 brownish. The last two pics are of the 3 colored babies what are their colors called?














Thanks for any comments/advice, thanks, Tina


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Hey!

Spot is a black broken, the brown kittens are agouti and the black kitten is black 

Sarah xxx


----------



## tinat (Oct 3, 2009)

Ok thanks, I was pretty sure about the babies. So if Spot is a black broken can we guess what his genetics would look like, I realize it would just be an educated guess since he is a pet shop mouse (gasp!!) but want to know if there is something I should not breed him with and what I should to produce more colored babies. Thanks Tina


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Not to sure what you mean by more coloured babies? Different coloured? As his ancestry is a mystery you don't know what other colours he will carry, so you just have to assume he doesn't carry any and be pleasantly surprised when different coloured babies show up.

Black is dominant over colour genes, but is recessive to agouti, tan and red based. For example, if you breed him to a blue, dove, chocolate, black eyed cream etc you'll get blacks, if you breed him to an agouti, cinnamon, argente etc, you'll get agoutis, if you breed him to red or fawn you'll get reds and blacks or agoutis, and finally if you breed him to a tan you'll get tans and possibly selfs.

Broken is a recessive gene, so you can only get more brokens from him if you breed him to a broken female, or one that carries broken. If you bred him to one of his agouti daughters, for example, you'd get agouti and black in broken and self.

Hope this helps!

Sarah xxx


----------



## tinat (Oct 3, 2009)

Sarah, Thank you so much. I meant pretty much anything other than PEW!! But since his first litter was with a PEW im pleasantly surprised that I got anything other than PEW. I already have a home for at least 3 of the babies, most likely the agoutis and black. Of course when I get a female agouti I think I will keep for breeding. Appreciate the help. Thanks TIna


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

PEW is automatically a "colored" (self, agouti, marked) mouse, but the gene that causes the total loss of pigment causes the color "underneath" the PEW not to show up...so that's how you can get "colored" mice from a PEW parent (although if you have two PEW parents you are bound to get ONLY PEWs).


----------

